# Looking for Moderators



## horseUSA (Oct 26, 2003)

I am looking for some people to help moderate the forums and site. Please drop me an email with your information and why your moderator material.


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 19, 2004)

Horse,

You still looking for folk? (hey, better late than never!)

Kiwimac


----------



## sureshot (Apr 21, 2004)

Just found your website and i'm in love


----------



## Crazy (Apr 21, 2004)

Glad you like it


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2004)

yup  welcome to the site 8)


----------



## brad (May 25, 2004)

amasing *cough not cough *


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 11, 2004)

I'd like moderatorship...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2004)

Yeah, give GrG modship!


----------



## Maestro (Dec 12, 2004)

I would also like "moderatorship".


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 13, 2004)

Lets give Modship to all the regular posters.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 13, 2004)

I dont think there ought to be too many mods.... This place doesnt have all that much to do.....


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 14, 2004)

Well, how's about we wait for a couple of months and see if more people start posting here, and then review the situation then? 

It would have to be significantly more, so I guess all the 'aspiring mods' have to get busy on the recruitment!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2004)

To be honet Id like to be promoted to admin, cos there are no regular Admin posters...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 14, 2004)

That makes good sense.... Med and I were just talkin about that...
Seein how u are on here the most outta anyone, having u admin would be a nice addition I think... And would help me and kiwi and Med alot too, and the other Mods...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks, I think ill send horse a PM


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 14, 2004)

Question I've always wanted answered. I see there are 'Super-moderators / Super administrators ", do they come with Capes and Lycra suits?

The sound of "Kiwimac -- strange visitor from another country, blessed with powers beyond mortal ken, faster than a speeding poster, more powerful than PHP scripting, its .... Super Moderator, fighting for Truth (tm), Justice (tm) and really awesome and unusual phots of planes with which to confuse Lanc and CC..." : D

It has a ring, _n'est-ce-pas?_


Kiwimac


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 14, 2004)

But you would have to wear your y-fronts over your trousers from then on of course.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 15, 2004)

Im a super Moderator and I dont have a cape  Where can I get one?


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 15, 2004)

Either one....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 15, 2004)

Bah, no Italian ones?


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 15, 2004)

Oh very well, Cape Sorrento - just off the Bay of Salerno


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 15, 2004)

Nice 8)


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 15, 2004)

Never been that far south meself. I'd like to though - what with all the ww2 stuff there.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 16, 2004)

Ive never been to Italy, but boy id love to.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2004)

Italy is great... Parts of it are truley amazing.. Other parts are very filthy and unsafe...


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 16, 2004)

I think I'd like to go again in early June or late September though - way, way too hot in mid August for me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 16, 2004)

I think Id go to Northern Italy in Summer, in an old English sports car (MGB or Austin-Healey 3000 perhaps) and just drive through the Alps, top down. Thats what my Dad done in the 70's in an MGB and he maintains it was one of the greatest times of his life.


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah, well, if you find yourself in that part of the world, be sure to visit the Lakes - beautiful place.


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 12, 2005)

I dunno you mods are all the same. Post up a topic about something serious and it turns into a spamfest about Lakes..........and I can tell you now that I wouldn't be seen dead doing that, I can tell ya  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2005)

Are lakes frowned upon in your religion, then?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2005)

MG's are Im sure.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2005)

By MG's do you mean Machine Guns or Malicious Gnats?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2005)

> an old English sports car (MGB or Austin-Healey 3000 perhaps) and just drive through the Alps, top down. Thats what my Dad done in the 70's in an MGB


MG's.................


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 12, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Are lakes frowned upon in your religion, then?



Yes, but but you have to wear a dress daily  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> > an old English sports car (MGB or Austin-Healey 3000 perhaps) and just drive through the Alps, top down. Thats what my Dad done in the 70's in an MGB
> 
> 
> MG's.................



Oh as simple as that eh? Dont get clever with me...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 13, 2005)

Hehe.... Did u get the drawing I sent u yet????? It went out on the 5th probably.....


----------



## Adolf Galland (Jan 13, 2005)

wut do a moderator do?


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 14, 2005)

Nothing. They just sit back and moan at everything then lock it  

Hot Space


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 14, 2005)

Woah! For just a second there, I thought I was on the wrong site!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 14, 2005)

Nope I aint got it yet les...dunno whats keeping it...


----------

